# Help, Advice and general information very welcome



## tone994 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi,

I am currently researching moving to South Africa my company have offered me a contract in Cape Town, I would wonder if anyone can reconmend any estate agents that offer very short term leases on appartments/houses

Also any golf clubs, gyms and diving clubs in Cape Town.

thank you in advance

Tony


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

tone994 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently researching moving to South Africa my company have offered me a contract in Cape Town, I would wonder if anyone can reconmend any estate agents that offer very short term leases on appartments/houses
> 
> ...


Hi Tony

Whereabout are you going to be working? This will determine a lot about relevant accomodation etc. PLenty of golf clubs, gyms and diving clubs in Cape Town - again relevance is where you will be based. If you just look on a map, Cape Town may seem like quitre a geographically small area, but the traffic can be hell. If you lived, for example in Table View, but worked in the southern suburbs, your travelling would be hell!!

Cheers
Tony


----------



## tone994 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Tony,

My office is on the V&A Waterfront, I plan to lease a care for the first 3 months so looking at areas that are within a half hour to 45 min drive.

Hope that narrows it down.

Tony


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Waterfront Accommodation Cape Town | Waterfront Apartments, WATERFRONT VILLAGE

My suggestion would be to google the information.

Traffic can be a nightmare!


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

tone994 said:


> Thanks for the reply Tony,
> 
> My office is on the V&A Waterfront, I plan to lease a care for the first 3 months so looking at areas that are within a half hour to 45 min drive.
> 
> ...


Do you have a family coming with you? What space do you need, do you need schools nearby etc?


----------

